# Buongiorno a tutti



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

È qualche giorno che vi leggo. 
Un amico mi ha invitata a frequentare. 
Mi sembrava carino presentarmi prima di piombare su discussioni non aperte da me. 
Sono una donna di 47 anni. Con mille interessi, poco tempo e una viva curiosità. 
Faccio spesso domande scomode e qualcuno direbbe che sono una noiosa rompiscatole... 
In realtà sono simpatica e molto a modo...


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

buongiorno
visto che sei qui, traditrice, tradita o amante?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> È qualche giorno che vi leggo.
> Un amico mi ha invitata a frequentare.
> Mi sembrava carino presentarmi prima di piombare su discussioni non aperte da me.
> Sono una donna di 47 anni. Con mille interessi, poco tempo e una viva curiosità.
> ...


Dipende dall’amico


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> È qualche giorno che vi leggo.
> Un amico mi ha invitata a frequentare.
> Mi sembrava carino presentarmi prima di piombare su discussioni non aperte da me.
> Sono una donna di 47 anni. Con mille interessi, poco tempo e una viva curiosità.
> ...


Ciao Benvenuta.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> buongiorno
> visto che sei qui, traditrice, tradita o amante?



Ciao 
Tradita e traditrice


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dall’amico



Ecco... In effetti...


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ciao Benvenuta.


Grazie


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ben arrivata


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2022)

Benvenuta!


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ciao
> Tradita e traditrice


Ottimo


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ben arrivata



Grazie 



Vera ha detto:


> Benvenuta!



 Ti ringrazio 



omicron ha detto:


> Ottimo


----------



## Mir (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> È qualche giorno che vi leggo.
> Un amico mi ha invitata a frequentare.
> Mi sembrava carino presentarmi prima di piombare su discussioni non aperte da me.
> Sono una donna di 47 anni. Con mille interessi, poco tempo e una viva curiosità.
> ...


Ciao e piacere.


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

Ciao, di tutti i cazzi che ti arriveranno in pvt, quello piccolo è di @Pincopallino sappilo


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ciao e piacere.


Ciao


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ciao, di tutti i cazzi che ti arriveranno in pvt, quello piccolo è di @Pincopallino sappilo


Ahahahahah... Ok, grazie per l'informazione. Preparo le targhette...


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ahahahahah... Ok, grazie per l'informazione. Preparo le targhette...


Non far caso a Ivani…è solo geloso delle mie dimensioni, lui ce l’ha grosso ma rosica di brutto perché così grosso e’ ingombrante da gestire. Piccolo te lo porti ovunque, pure in borsetta volendo! 

E’ un po’ come col camper, tutti partono dal mansardato over 7,5 mt ma poi capiscono che si viaggia meglio con un van da 5,40!


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

ben trovata qui ,  foto   che è la tua?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non far caso a Ivani…è solo geloso delle mie dimensioni, lui ce l’ha grosso ma rosica di brutto perché così grosso e’ ingombrante da gestire. Piccolo te lo porti ovunque, pure in borsetta volendo!
> 
> E’ un po’ come col camper, tutti partono dal mansardato over 7,5 mt ma poi capiscono che si viaggia meglio con un van da 5,40!



Ehm... Preferisco un formato meno tascabile...


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ben trovata qui ,  foto   che è la tua?



Grazie. 
Gli occhi nel l'avatar? Si. Sono i miei.


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

prometti bene , carina espressione da ragazza giovane


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> prometti bene , carina espressione da ragazza giovane



Ho 47 anni. Sono giovane.


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> È qualche giorno che vi leggo.
> Un amico mi ha invitata a frequentare.
> Mi sembrava carino presentarmi prima di piombare su discussioni non aperte da me.
> Sono una donna di 47 anni. Con mille interessi, poco tempo e una viva curiosità.
> ...


Benvenuta ... così a naso è colpa/merito di Pinco, si accettano scommesse


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ho 47 anni. Sono giovane.


vero  che sei giovane , intendevo se lo sguardo carino ci anticipa il resto?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Benvenuta ... così a naso è colpa/merito di Pinco, si accettano scommesse



No. Non lo conosco..


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero  che sei giovane , intendevo se lo sguardo carino ci anticipa il resto?



Dipende. Cosa dovrebbe anticipare?


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Dipende. Cosa dovrebbe anticipare?


Ciao e benvenuta.
Oltre la tempesta c'è l'arcobaleno o pioggia battente per giorni?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Oltre la tempesta c'è l'arcobaleno o pioggia battente per giorni?


Decisamente l'arcobaleno. Almeno fino alla prossima tempesta. 

Grazie


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ho 47 anni. Sono giovane.


Beata te
Io devo compierne 40 e sono una carretta


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Decisamente l'arcobaleno. Almeno fino alla prossima tempesta.
> 
> Grazie


Sono  contenta per te, almeno finché dura


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Dipende. Cosa dovrebbe anticipare?


ma che te devo specificare tutto?
Il resto di te  , una parte l'hai messa  qui siamo tutti anonimi , però dato che mi ci hai fatto pensare anche altre forumiste misero i lori occhi  , poi successe un casino


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che te devo specificare tutto?
> Il resto di te  , una parte l'hai messa  qui siamo tutti anonimi , però dato che mi ci hai fatto pensare anche altre forumiste misero i lori occhi  , poi successe un casino


Lo dici per specificare che non sei il sosia di Harrison Ford?


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Aprile 2022)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ehm... Preferisco un formato meno tascabile...


E allora qui vedrai quante offerte che ricevi!!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Benvenuta ... così a naso è colpa/merito di Pinco, si accettano scommesse


No io non centro nulla!
Non che io sappia quantomeno!


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ben trovata qui ,  foto   che è la tua?


arrivato il marpione


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

Ben arrivata!


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo dici per specificare che non sei il sosia di Harrison Ford?


dicono che so meglio , ma non è vero


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> arrivato il marpione


se mi definisci marpione solo per fare un complimento per due occhi stupendi ,ebbene sì


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che te devo specificare tutto?
> Il resto di te  , una parte l'hai messa  qui siamo tutti anonimi , però dato che mi ci hai fatto pensare anche altre forumiste misero i lori occhi  , poi successe un casino



Mah.. Non ho programmato nulla. Non so neanche come funziona qua. 
Per ora leggo, mi perplimo, a volte rido. 
Successe un casino per un paio di occhi?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Benvenuta!



 Grazie


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ben arrivata!



Grazie tante


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Mah.. Non ho programmato nulla. Non so neanche come funziona qua.
> Per ora leggo, mi perplimo, a volte rido.
> Successe un casino per un paio di occhi?


non pensarci se poi rimani e ci conosci  vedrai che marpione non mi si addice mettici l'età  e completiamo l'opera


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se mi definisci marpione solo per fare un complimento per due occhi stupendi ,ebbene sì


Grazie per il complimento.


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se mi definisci marpione solo per fare un complimento per due occhi stupendi ,ebbene sì


Ma dai che scherzavo
Comunque vero bellissimi occhi
Complimenti a lei


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ma dai che scherzavo
> Comunque vero bellissimi occhi
> Complimenti a lei


sai i complimenti ad una donna quando l'aspetto è gradevole  fa sempre bene l'importante e la gentilezza del complimento senza secondi fini  , comunque non me la prendo perchè l'ironia fa parte di me  , un abbraccio .
sai che stavo per prenderla la tachipirina  ma poi febbre niente solo mal di gola


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai i complimenti ad una donna quando l'aspetto è gradevole  fa sempre bene l'importante e la gentilezza del complimento senza secondi fini  , comunque non me la prendo perchè l'ironia fa parte di me  , un abbraccio .
> sai che stavo per prenderla la tachipirina  ma poi febbre niente solo mal di gola


Non prenderne tanta di Tachipirina non fa un gran ché bene.....
Io mi ci sono intossicata


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Non prenderne tanta di Tachipirina non fa un gran ché bene.....
> Io mi ci sono intossicata


io prendevo cose forti  che vuoi che mi faceva la tachipirina per il mal di schiena ?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ma dai che scherzavo
> Comunque vero bellissimi occhi
> Complimenti a lei


Mi piace la gente che sa scherzare. 
E grazie per il complimento


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Mi piace la gente che sa scherzare.
> E grazie per il complimento


poi ricorda che voi donne spesso dice all'inizio di un uomo che vi corteggia , ci fa ridere e rende l'incontro allegro, poi è il seguito che ci fa riconoscere per quello che valiamo


----------



## Mir (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io prendevo cose forti  che vuoi che mi faceva la tachipirina per il mal di schiena ?


....evvai di Brufen....


----------



## Nono (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ciao
> Tradita e traditrice


Giusto per non farsi mancare nulla


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Tradita e traditrice


Benvenuta!

Quale delle due prima?
Traditrice di conseguenza ad un tradimento subito,  viceversa o per vocazione ?


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai i complimenti ad una donna quando l'aspetto è gradevole  fa sempre bene l'importante e la gentilezza del complimento senza secondi fini  , comunque non me la prendo perchè l'ironia fa parte di me  , un abbraccio .
> sai che stavo per prenderla la tachipirina  ma poi febbre niente solo mal di gola


e comunque qualora  ci fossero anche i secondi fini , per esperienza personale se fatti con galanteria e non da buzzurro 
sono graditi, come i complimenti


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

@Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:

@Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ? 
@ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più. 
@Arcistufo :      sei pluriorgasmica? 
@Brunetta :      E' mancanza di figura paterna. Ti consiglio qualche seduta dallo psicologo
@Carola :         Cotde suti sparrttf caswe....maledetto cellulare...prima o poi ti cambio....djjfhyt....sfjf......ciao!
@perplesso :    lo dai il culo ? cmq ti manderei in una miniera di sale.
@Ginevra65 :   attenta ai coetanei che a 47 gia possono avere problemi al batacchio®...e se non li hanno invitali sul forum che ci penso io...
@Etta :             se lui nn ha almeno 25 anni in più non vale la pena....hai un'amica (possibilmente inaffidabile) che ti accompagna dall'amante?
@bravagiulia75 :  non rendere pubblico il profilo Telegram!!
@Foglia :            sono in bici...ma ascolta bravagiulia75 !!!
@omicron :       che malanni hai? allergie? intolleranze alimentari? le vertebre tutte in ordine?
@ipazia :          hai un'area ftp dove mandarti un file? non riesco a risponderti sul forum. Non accetta risposte con più di 10.000 caratteri
@danny :          anche per te ci nascondono qualcosa sulle statistiche del Covid?
@Koala :          tu mi vedi calma ma sono una cagacazzi eh...il nic serve per confondere
@Edo69Edo :    il tuo amante ti ha messo incinta e vuole farti abortire?
@CIRCE74 :      tu a tette come sei messa ??

la lista è ancora lunga ma non ho tempo di completarla....


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Giusto per non farsi mancare nulla


Le cose o le faccio bene, o non le faccio affatto..


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Quale delle due prima?
> Traditrice di conseguenza ad un tradimento subito,  viceversa o per vocazione ?



Ecco. 
Bella domanda. 
Diciamo che dopo tanto combattere per salvare un rapporto,( anni) ho ceduto alla voglia di sentirmi nuovamente viva. Per poi dopo scoprire che lui aveva ceduto ad altro molto prima... Ma molto prima. 
Quindi.. In linea temporale prima tradita... Ma l'ho scoperto solo dopo, da traditrice.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


Ahahahahahahahah... 

Ehm... 
No
Manco il mio
Si
Ho un padre fantastico
Ciao! 
Non ancora dato, ci sto lavorando, nella miniera di sale ci vai te. 
Lo terrò presente, grazie per il Consiglio. 
Preferisco andarci da sola dall'amante
Non è pubblico
Ascolterò bravagiulia
No, vertebre rotte in più punti 
No, allega a puntate
Decisamente si
Siamo in due
No, avrebbe abortito il suo cervello per mano mia
Bene grazie. Non mi lamento. 

Ahahahahahah... Ok.. Attendo le altre.


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah...
> 
> Ehm...
> No
> ...


Vedi che le vertebre sono un male per tutti


----------



## Mir (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


 Ma quando mai ho chiesto delle tette a qualcuna??????


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Se sei pluriorgasmica allora sei la benvenuta!


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se sei pluriorgasmica allora sei la benvenuta!



... Papero del mio cuorrrrr 
Ma ciao!!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> ... Papero del mio cuorrrrr
> Ma ciao!!!!


Tao tesò! Tutt'apposto?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tao tesò! Tutt'apposto?


Si si. Sto bene 
Ho avuto un pò di problemi di salute. Ma ora pare si siano risolti 
Ti sono arrivati i miei saluti?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

@Nono : se hai una figlia, non farla mai fidanzare. Se lo è già, sappi che lui è uno stronzo!
@ladyred:  se non canta o suona almeno uno strumento allora non è un vero amante.
@Jacaranda :  ha tutto da perdere solo tuo marito
@Nocciola : sono completamente d'accordo a metà con te....
@Vera :      sti cazzi. E vaffanculo..a tutti




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ho chiesto delle tette a qualcuna??????


errata corrige:
@CIRCE74 :     sei toscana? allora hai le tette piccole!!..e depilati!


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

Aaahhh, sei proprietà del papero, mannaggia. Avete tarpato le ali a molti pescatori qui


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


Se grande capo mi da il permesso cambio il mio nome in cagacazzi


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Nono : se hai una figlia, non farla mai fidanzare. Se lo è già, sappi che lui è uno stronzo!
> @ladyred:  se non canta o suona almeno uno strumento allora non è un vero amante.
> @Jacaranda :  ha tutto da perdere solo tuo marito
> @Nocciola : sono completamente d'accordo a metà con te....
> ...



Ha già un ragazzo
Suona e canta
D'accordissimo
Completamente a metà è meglio che completamente no. 
Si, siiii vaffanculo anche a voi!! ( dal principe cerca moglie) 

Non sono Toscana, ho le tette abbondanti, sono già depilata.


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

Sei molto simpatica, benvenuta tra noi… 🫶


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Aaahhh, sei proprietà del papero, mannaggia. Avete tarpato le ali a molti pescatori qui



Proprietà del papero?... ... 
No. 
E prima che lo chiedi, non è stato lui ad invitarmi. 
Ma mi fa piacere trovarlo qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Si si. Sto bene
> Ho avuto un pò di problemi di salute. Ma ora pare si siano risolti
> *Ti sono arrivati i miei saluti?*


Oddio, se mi hai mandato a salutare negli ultimi giorni direi di no...quando mi salutasti?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sei molto simpatica, benvenuta tra noi… 🫶


Ti ringrazio


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio, se mi hai mandato a salutare negli ultimi giorni direi di no...quando mi salutasti?


Recentemente... .. Dall'amico silenzioso e dalla fatina rosa dalla carbonara improponibile...


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Nono : se hai una figlia, non farla mai fidanzare. Se lo è già, sappi che lui è uno stronzo!
> @ladyred:  se non canta o suona almeno uno strumento allora non è un vero amante.
> @Jacaranda :  ha tutto da perdere solo tuo marito
> @Nocciola : sono completamente d'accordo a metà con te....
> ...


Ecco ora va bene!!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Aaahhh, sei proprietà del papero, mannaggia. Avete tarpato le ali a molti pescatori qui


@Oltrelatempesta la adoro ma non è proprietà mia. 

E comunque sono tutte mie a prescindere, qui, là, ovunque nel mondo. Tutte.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco ora va bene!!!!


quando sbaglio, sono il primo ad ammetterlo ed a correre ai ripari.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta la adoro ma non è proprietà mia.
> 
> E comunque sono tutte mie a prescindere, qui, là, ovunque nel mondo. Tutte.



Perché sono adorabile...


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

In ogni caso i beta sono fottuti


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Recentemente... .. Dall'amico silenzioso e dalla fatina rosa dalla carbonara improponibile...


La carbonara co la panna gliela faccio andare di traverso. Poi mi sentono...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> In ogni caso i beta sono fottuti


Sempre.


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La carbonara co la panna gliela faccio andare di traverso. Poi mi sentono...


panna


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La carbonara co la panna gliela faccio andare di traverso. Poi mi sentono...



Ecco. Bravo. Che a me non mi ascolta...


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Nono : se hai una figlia, non farla mai fidanzare. Se lo è già, sappi che lui è uno stronzo!
> @ladyred:  se non canta o suona almeno uno strumento allora non è un vero amante.
> @Jacaranda :  ha tutto da perdere solo tuo marito
> @Nocciola : sono completamente d'accordo a metà con te....
> ...


io non parlo mai di culi, sono timido


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La carbonara co la panna gliela faccio andare di traverso. Poi mi sentono...


carbonara e panna nella stessa frase sono da esorcista
se detta da un romano/a è da crocifissione


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se grande capo mi da il permesso cambio il mio nome in cagacazzi


no


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non parlo mai di culi, sono timido




Spe... Mo mi riprendo.... 
Ah... No...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> panna


Eh, lo fanno lo fanno.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> carbonara e panna nella stessa frase sono da esorcista
> se detta da un romano/a è da crocifissione


Tu mi stai già simpatico


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> carbonara e panna nella stessa frase sono da esorcista
> se detta da un romano/a è da crocifissione


Mica la faccio io.


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

@perplesso ti conoscono tutti


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh, lo fanno lo fanno.


anche la cipolla


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ha già un ragazzo
> Suona e canta
> D'accordissimo
> Completamente a metà è meglio che completamente no.
> ...


apprezzo la citazione del Principe cerca Moglie


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> apprezzo la citazione del Principe cerca Moglie


So simpatica. 
Leggi su.


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @perplesso ti conoscono tutti
> 
> anche la cipolla


NOOOOooooo!


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica la faccio io.


ho capito che non sei tu.
ma non sopprimere chi lo fa è collaborazionismo.


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> NOOOOooooo!


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

potreste invitare qui chi fa la carbonara con la panna e/o la cipolla?   avrei alcune cose da dargli


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho capito che non sei tu.
> ma non sopprimere chi lo fa è collaborazionismo.


È una giovane fanciulla, bisogna solo insegnarle.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> potreste invitare qui chi fa la carbonara con la panna e/o la cipolla?   avrei alcune cose da dargli


Na bastonata in testa?


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Na bastonata in testa?


stavo studiando il Principe di Valacchia.   era molto innovativo


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> stavo studiando il Principe di Valacchia.   era molto innovativo


W il kebab!


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ha già un ragazzo
> Suona e canta
> D'accordissimo
> Completamente a metà è meglio che completamente no.
> ...


Perfetto!!! Così stanotte dormo tranquilla


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È una giovane fanciulla, bisogna solo insegnarle.


si ma fate presto.
un virgulto senza tutore fa presto a crescere irrimediabilmente storto


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perfetto!!! Così stanotte dormo tranquilla


Ahahahahah... Basta poco.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si ma fate presto.
> un virgulto senza tutore fa presto a crescere irrimediabilmente storto


É giá storta.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


Che bello, io non ci sono!


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ahahahahah... Basta poco.


Anche meno....dormo sempre come un angioletto


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Ma com'è che si finisce sempre a parlare di cibo nei miei post?...


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Bella domanda.
> Diciamo che dopo tanto combattere per salvare un rapporto,( anni) ho ceduto alla voglia di sentirmi nuovamente viva. *Per poi dopo scoprire che lui aveva ceduto ad altro molto prima... Ma molto prima.*
> Quindi.. In linea temporale prima tradita... Ma l'ho scoperto solo dopo, da traditrice.


Come l’hai scoperto?


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come l’hai scoperto?



Foto esplicite e messaggi sul cellulare.. Sia quello che usava al momento che quelli più vecchi. 

Salve. È un piacere anche per me.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Foto esplicite e messaggi sul cellulare..


un evergreen


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

Eh


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che bello, io non ci sono!


questione di tempo....


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> potreste invitare qui chi fa la carbonara con la panna e/o la cipolla?   avrei alcune cose da dargli


Mio marito, con la cipolla sennò non la mangia… ti dico dov’è a patto che non me lo restituisci più


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio marito, con la cipolla sennò non la mangia… ti dico dov’è a patto che non me lo restituisci più


Orrore...


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Orrore...


E cuoce pure l’uovo tipo frittata


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio marito, con la cipolla sennò non la mangia… ti dico dov’è a patto che non me lo restituisci più


ok


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E cuoce pure l’uovo tipo frittata


Noooooooooo...


----------



## Venice30 (5 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio marito, con la cipolla sennò non la mangia… ti dico dov’è a patto che non me lo restituisci più


Sto tizio non ne fa una buona
Che te lo tieni a fare ancora  manco lo vuoi più


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ma com'è che si finisce sempre a parlare di cibo nei miei post?...


Perché hai messo solo gli occhi nella foto profilo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


Come vedi sto facendo un buon lavoro anche con  @bull63


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (5 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché hai messo solo gli occhi nella foto profilo.



E che dovevo mettere?...


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Nono : se hai una figlia, non farla mai fidanzare. Se lo è già, sappi che lui è uno stronzo!
> @ladyred:  se non canta o suona almeno uno strumento allora non è un vero amante.
> @Jacaranda :  ha tutto da perdere solo tuo marito
> @Nocciola : sono completamente d'accordo a metà con te....
> ...


----------



## Mir (5 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E cuoce pure l’uovo tipo frittata


mmmmmm quasi peggio della panna.....


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (5 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> mmmmmm quasi peggio della panna.....



Peggio della panna nella carbonara non c'è niente...


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Oltrelatempesta , ti faccio risparmiare tempo anticipandoti i commenti di alcuni:
> 
> @Pincopallino : ti va di essere la mia n.2341  in assoluto e la n.233 fra le 47enni ?
> @ologramma  : beato il tuo marito/compagno...la mia non vuole scopare più.
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> E che dovevo mettere?...


_Al vostro buon cuore, signò_!


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (5 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Al vostro buon cuore, signò_!


Ahahahahah... Ho un cuore grande...


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....evvai di Brufen....


aulin è più forte


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ahahahahah... Ho un cuore grande...


beata te   



ologramma ha detto:


> aulin è più forte


a volte non ce la fa neanche l'aulin


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2022)

vero e allora mia molgie andava giù con le punture e muscoril , che doloreeeeee


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero e allora mia molgie andava giù con le punture e muscoril , che doloreeeeee


le ho fatte anche io le punture di muscoril


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

@omicron come stai?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> @omicron come stai?


@ivanl non mi ricordo la tua storia.
A me sembra di ricordare che tu sia entrato come tradito, ma non ne sono certa.


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> @omicron come stai?


la cervicale non mi da pace da giorni
ma si tira avanti
tu come stai?


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la cervicale non mi da pace da giorni
> ma si tira avanti
> tu come stai?


di salute, bene  sul resto, rassegnato a rinunciare ancora una volta al viaggio desiderato..appena ci sarà l'ufficialità, si sentiranno le bestemmie di mio figlio fino all'altro capo del mondo  tenterò una proposta indecente, tipo io e figlio partiamo lo stesso e lei resta a lavorare, ma penso che ne ricaverò soltanto ciclo di omeprazolo 
ma poi hai preso qualcosa per la cervicale? E' inutile stare a soffrire


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> di salute, bene  sul resto, rassegnato a rinunciare ancora una volta al viaggio desiderato..appena ci sarà l'ufficialità, si sentiranno le bestemmie di mio figlio fino all'altro capo del mondo  tenterò una proposta indecente, tipo io e figlio partiamo lo stesso e lei resta a lavorare, ma penso che ne ricaverò soltanto ciclo di omeprazolo
> ma poi hai preso qualcosa per la cervicale? E' inutile stare a soffrire


io ho prenotato invece  ma noi abbiamo meno pretese del giro del mondo... prova a ridimensionare
la cervicale ormai la conosco, quando sta messa così non c'è niente che dia sollievo


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

che devo ridimensionare, il viaggio è quello; le vacanze 'normali' le facciamo comunque ad agosto


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> che devo ridimensionare, il viaggio è quello; le vacanze 'normali' le facciamo comunque ad agosto


E quante ferie avete?


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

io ho almeno 60gg di arretrati, più 26 all'anno


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ho almeno 60gg di arretrati, più 26 all'anno


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


me li sto portando dietro da circa 15 anni, grazie ai congedi parentali fatti al posto delle ferie all'epoca; poi ogni anno non li faccio mai tutti, per cui ho questo residuo


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> me li sto portando dietro da circa 15 anni, grazie ai congedi parentali fatti al posto delle ferie all'epoca; poi ogni anno non li faccio mai tutti, per cui ho questo residuo


sì sì tu fai come mio marito, che quando ci siamo conosciuti ha fatto un mese di ferie e ha consumato quelle dei due anni precedenti


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

l'idea era quella, ma mi sa che anche quest'anno si andrà ad accumulare anziché diminuire


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> l'idea era quella, ma mi sa che anche quest'anno si andrà ad accumulare anziché diminuire


strano che non hai consumato le ferie in periodo di lockdown,la mia collega ci finì i due mesi di ferie arretrate nel 2020


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> strano che non hai consumato le ferie in periodo di lockdown,la mia collega ci finì i due mesi di ferie arretrate nel 2020


e perchè dovevo consumarle?


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Il mio fidanzato ha 5 mesi arretrati...


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> e perchè dovevo consumarle?


Lei aveva due figli in dad ed è stata a casa 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato ha 5 mesi arretrati...


Usatele


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei aveva due figli in dad ed è stata a casa
> 
> Usatele


Ora se le sta prendendo un po' alla volta, le ferie estive sono a parte, sono due settimane. Abbiamo già prenotato 5 giorni in Sicilia. 
Quelle dei cinque mesi sono tutte quelle che non ha usato, ed è costretto a diluirle un po' alla volta, se gli servono giorni... tanto non gliele pagano...


----------



## ivanl (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei aveva due figli in dad ed è stata a casa


pure io sono stato a casa, ma lavoravo in smart working, tutti i giorni


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ora se le sta prendendo un po' alla volta, le ferie estive sono a parte, sono due settimane. Abbiamo già prenotato 5 giorni in Sicilia.
> Quelle dei cinque mesi sono tutte quelle che non ha usato, ed è costretto a diluirle un po' alla volta, se gli servono giorni... tanto non gliele pagano...


no ormai non te le pagano più


ivanl ha detto:


> pure io sono stato a casa, ma lavoravo in smart working, tutti i giorni


no qui lo smart working non è fattibile


----------



## alberto15 (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no ormai non te le pagano più


Se ti licenzi te le pagano eccome e profumatamente......5 mesi minimo 7/8000 euro poi ovviamente dipende dallo stipendio


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se ti licenzi te le pagano eccome e profumatamente......5 mesi minimo 7/8000 euro poi ovviamente dipende dallo stipendio


se ti licenzi sì


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Aprile 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se ti licenzi te le pagano eccome e profumatamente......5 mesi minimo 7/8000 euro poi ovviamente dipende dallo stipendio


E perché dovrebbe licenziarsi?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come vedi sto facendo un buon lavoro anche con  @bull63


Poi c’è Ulisse…

@Ulisse: non pratico da tempo che non la vedo più manco col binocolo…quindi se vorresti darmela sarebbe ben accetta….ma assolutamente nella massima prudenza e NON se sei una vicina di pianerottolo!


----------



## Ulisse (5 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> @Ulisse: non pratico da tempo che non la vedo più manco col binocolo…quindi se vorresti darmela sarebbe ben accetta….ma assolutamente nella massima prudenza e NON se sei una vicina di pianerottolo!



Vai sereno che non credo sia vicina di pianerottolo.
Anche se credo non sarebbe un problema se pur lo fosse

Orami io cedo il passo.
@Ginevra65 mi ha messo KO l'ego ed ho l'autostima come la temperatura della Siberia:  -10 quando è una buona giornata
Ormai pratico solo oralmente....intendo quello parlato.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Vai sereno che non credo sia vicina di pianerottolo.
> Anche se credo non sarebbe un problema se pur lo fosse
> 
> Orami io cedo il passo.
> ...


Strano, con me la Gine è un amore, soprattutto in questi giorni…


----------



## alberto15 (5 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E perché dovrebbe licenziarsi?


per incassare le  ferie non godute


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Aprile 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> per incassare le  ferie non godute


E poi resta a casa.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Strano, con me la Gine è un amore, soprattutto in questi giorni…


con chi è madre...
con chi è matrigna...


----------



## alberto15 (5 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E poi resta a casa.


no, trova un altro lavoro (si scherza dai)


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Aprile 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> no, trova un altro lavoro (si scherza dai)


Ormai sono quasi 20 anni che lavora lì... non lo trattano proprio benissimo, se avesse un'altra possibilità, magari... ma visto che non è così...


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (5 Aprile 2022)

Mi piace sto posto... Si parte dalla zuppa e si arriva al pan bagnato...


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Mi piace sto posto... Si parte dalla zuppa e si arriva al pan bagnato...


Basta mangiare


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero e allora mia molgie andava giù con le punture e* muscoril *, che doloreeeeee


una manna dal cielo


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come vedi sto facendo un buon lavoro anche con  @bull63


però con me sei stata più cattiva.
e non dire il contrario.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Basta mangiare


Sto facendo una torta, avrei una call, ma parlano solo gli altri, quindi ascolto e cucino. Stasera quando torna mia moglie voleranno missili a iosa per lo stato non da museo delle cere in cui avro‘ lasciato la cucina.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> con chi è madre...
> con chi è matrigna...


È un rapporto di amore odio….magari è il suo modo per dimostrarti che si sente attratta da te….


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto facendo una torta, avrei una call, ma parlano solo gli altri, quindi ascolto e cucino. Stasera quando torna mia moglie voleranno missili a iosa per lo stato non da museo delle cere in cui avro‘ lasciato la cucina.


da qui a stasera puoi pulire


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto facendo una torta, avrei una call, ma parlano solo gli altri, quindi ascolto e cucino. Stasera quando torna mia moglie voleranno missili a iosa per lo stato non da museo delle cere in cui avro‘ lasciato la cucina.


torta?     ogni giorno mi sbalordisci sempre più


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> torta?     ogni giorno mi sbalordisci sempre più


Tachi del mi corazon, ho visto talmente tanti tutorial…cosa vuoi che sia…partorirò 
un bel pezzo di cemento armato a base di uova e farina. 

ne vuoi una fettina? Vieni alle 16 che ti preparo anche il The.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> da qui a stasera puoi pulire


Potrò pulire quanto voglio, ma non sarà MAI MAI MAI come lo fa lei. Magari meglio o magari peggio, ma mai uguale.


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potrò pulire quanto voglio, ma non sarà MAI MAI MAI come lo fa lei. Magari meglio o magari peggio, ma mai uguale.


ognuno ha il suo stile, diglielo


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tachi del mi corazon, ho visto talmente tanti tutorial…cosa vuoi che sia…partorirò
> *un bel pezzo di cemento armato a base di uova e farina. *
> 
> ne vuoi una fettina? Vieni alle 16 che ti preparo anche il The.


vengo, ma ti devo trovare vestito come uno dei Village People scegli tu quale ormai mi sono fatta sta idea

porto io la torta , la tua tagliala a quadrotti e fatti una trincea per quando arriva tua moglie


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potrò pulire quanto voglio, ma *non sarà MAI MAI MAI come lo fa lei*. Magari meglio o magari peggio, ma mai uguale.


mi spiace dirlo, ma è scontato
come in ogni casa che si rispetti  (poche volte è il contrario)


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tachi del mi corazon, ho visto talmente tanti tutorial…cosa vuoi che sia…partorirò
> un bel pezzo di cemento armato a base di uova e farina.
> 
> ne vuoi una fettina? Vieni alle 16 che ti preparo anche il The.


tagliala a strati e farciscila, così si ammorbidisce un po'


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ognuno ha il suo stile, diglielo


Diggelo te…preferisco.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> mi spiace dirlo, ma è scontato
> come in ogni casa che si rispetti  (poche volte è il contrario)


Casso Tachi avete delle fisime imbarazzanti. Minkia deve essere la cucina al mio servizio no io al servizio della cucina.


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diggelo te…preferisco.


tanto hai detto che scrive qui, mi leggerà


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tagliala a strati e farciscila, così si ammorbidisce un po'


La moglie intendi?


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La moglie intendi?


solo se hai una vasca da bagno


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Casso Tachi avete delle fisime imbarazzanti. Minkia deve essere la cucina al mio servizio no io al servizio della cucina.


si ma le blatte arrivano (solo al pensiero potrei morire se ne trovassi una), bisogna guardare anche negli angolini,....no solo sul piano di lavoro !!!


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Casso Tachi avete delle fisime imbarazzanti. Minkia deve essere la cucina al mio servizio no io al servizio della cucina.


a casa mia è mio marito che rompe le palle


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si ma le blatte arrivano (solo al pensiero potrei morire se ne trovassi una), bisogna guardare anche negli angolini,....no solo sul piano di lavoro !!!


Ho capito, appena la torta è in forno smonto la cucina.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a casa mia è mio marito che rompe le palle


Io pulisco tutto tranne la cucina, perche dice che lascio gli aloni.
E figa è tutta in acciaio, come fai a non lasciare gli aloni?


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io pulisco tutto tranne la cucina, perche dice che lascio gli aloni.
> E figa è tutta in acciaio, come fai a non lasciare gli aloni?


certi cazzi , la capisco... però ha ragione gli aloni sull'acciaio fanno schifo 
sembra passata con stracci unti e bisunti
lascia fare a lei    ti risparmi il  cazziatone
tu ammorbidisci la  torta come meglio puoi e vedrai che farete pace


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io pulisco tutto tranne la cucina, perche dice che lascio gli aloni.
> E figa è tutta in acciaio, come fai a non lasciare gli aloni?


con le pezze giuste


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> con le pezze giuste


Ci vuole uno studio.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a casa mia è mio marito che rompe le palle


no io almeno ho fortuna che il mio se ne sbatte , ripete sempre ma si lo facciamo domani (io, non lui ovviamente )


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci vuole uno studio.


infatti io lascio fare sempre a lei, tanto avrebbe comunque da ridire


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no io almeno ho fortuna che il mio se ne sbatte , ripete sempre ma si lo facciamo domani (io, non lui ovviamente )


il mio per lavoro deve controllare anche il pelo e quando torna a casa continua, ovviamente 
io gli dico sempre che se vuole lo può fare


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio per lavoro deve controllare anche il pelo e quando torna a casa continua, ovviamente
> io gli dico sempre che se vuole lo può fare


Il pelo in che senso?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Comunque sto facendo i muffin. Non proprio una torta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio per lavoro deve controllare anche il pelo e quando torna a casa continua, ovviamente
> io gli dico sempre che se vuole lo può fare


controllarti il pelo?


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il pelo in che senso?


deve controllare che il lavoro sia perfetto  a specchio, non deve esserci nessuna imperfezione




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> controllarti il pelo?


lasciamo perdere


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> però con me sei stata più cattiva.
> e non dire il contrario.


eri così vulnerabile, che non ho resistito


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io pulisco tutto tranne la cucina, perche dice che lascio gli aloni.
> E figa è tutta in acciaio, come fai a non lasciare gli aloni?


non sei capace, tutto qui


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eri così vulnerabile, che non ho resistito


Invece devi crescere Gine…devi maturare! Non si attacca quando l’altro è vulnerabile! È da vigliacchi!


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sei capace, tutto qui


Diciamo che non essere capaci aiuta a fare meno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Invece devi crescere Gine…devi maturare! Non si attacca quando l’altro è vulnerabile! È da vigliacchi!


lo attacco e poi lo coccolo


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eri così vulnerabile, che non ho resistito


che cattiveria 
come colpire chi è già a terra.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo attacco e poi lo coccolo


Mmmmhhhhh e amore fu….


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che non essere capaci aiuta a fare meno.


ora si che ci siamo, più che altro non voler essere capaci aiuta molto


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo attacco e poi lo coccolo


pienamente d'accordo a metà.
La prima


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora si che ci siamo, più che altro non voler essere capaci aiuta molto


Poi voi nn sapete resistere al vostro ruolo di perfette maestrine….e chi ve lo vuole togliere….


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora si che ci siamo, più che altro non voler essere capaci aiuta molto


La filosofia di mio marito....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mmmmhhhhh e amore fu….


sono dolce come uno zuccherino..............................................................................................................................dopo


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque sto facendo i muffin. Non proprio una torta.


meglio per tirarteli dietro sono più comodi se ti riescono male   tipo bombe a mano


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Poi voi nn sapete resistere al vostro ruolo di perfette maestrine….e chi ve lo vuole togliere….


se hai tutta sta voglia di pulire puoi venire a casa mia


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La filosofia di mio marito....


di mariti e figli


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo a metà.
> La prima


non ti ho mai coccolato?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se hai tutta sta voglia di pulire puoi venire a casa mia


Non vorrei trovare troppo.…pelo….


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> meglio per tirarteli dietro sono più comodi se ti riescono male   tipo bombe a mano


Domattina a colazioni muffin per tutti!


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Poi voi nn sapete resistere al vostro ruolo di perfette maestrine….e chi ve lo vuole togliere….


è l'unica situazione in cui non volete fare gli organizzatori tattici


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è l'unica situazione in cui non volete fare gli organizzatori tattici


Detti anche capo villaggio mentre prepara la machina per andare in vacanza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di mariti e figli


e già...anche lui è in buona compagnia....


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Domattina a colazioni muffin per tutti!


me ne spedisci uno?...grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> me ne spedisci uno?...grazie


A te lo porto di persona.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mmmmhhhhh e amore fu….


compro le pilloline allora.
non voglio sfugurare proprio con lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> compro le pilloline allora.
> non voglio sfugurare proprio con lei.


Fattele consigliare da Ivani che mi aveva detto essere esperto.


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non vorrei trovare troppo.…pelo….


bella scusa   


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Domattina a colazioni muffin per tutti!


io senza glutine e senza lattosio


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ti ho mai coccolato?


non per quanto mi hai mazzolato
mi aspettavo più equità


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo a metà.
> La prima


mi devo far perdonare 
ti dico sempre che ti lovvo

cucciolo non voglio renderti triste

dimmi cosa ti piacerebbe e ti accontento

sei il mio    campanellino


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non per quanto mi hai mazzolato
> mi aspettavo più equità


e ma tu fai il sostenuto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio per lavoro deve controllare anche il pelo e quando torna a casa continua, ovviamente
> io gli dico sempre che se vuole lo può fare


Potremmo aver sposato due gemelli 
Che palle
Il prossimo (che non ci sarà) lo voglio che non si muove dal divano


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> bella scusa
> 
> io senza glutine e senza lattosio


pure senza farina e uova?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potremmo aver sposato due gemelli
> Che palle
> Il prossimo (che non ci sarà) lo voglio che non si muove dal divano


E poi ve ne lamentereste comunque!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E poi ve ne lamentereste comunque!


No no guarda io sono una che non si lamenta


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potremmo aver sposato due gemelli
> Che palle
> Il prossimo (che non ci sarà) lo voglio che non si muove dal divano


no no, fallo fare... il problema è quando parlano ma non fanno


Pincopallino ha detto:


> pure senza farina e uova?


farina senza glutine, uova sì, ma se non ci sono non è peggio


Pincopallino ha detto:


> E poi ve ne lamentereste comunque!


no io non mi lamento, gli dico dolcemente che è noioso e ha rotto il cazzo


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

Omi ti porto quindi un bicchiere di acqua e farina? Può andare?


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Omi ti porto quindi un bicchiere di acqua e farina? Può andare?


 
no guarda... non importa... grazie fa come se avessi accettato


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2022)

certo che sei impegnativa, eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potremmo aver sposato due gemelli
> Che palle
> Il prossimo (che non ci sarà) lo voglio che non si muove dal divano


ma anche no, sul divano poi ti viene da ucciderlo


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> certo che sei impegnativa, eh


ma chi io?
certo


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

3 uova 
170gr di burro (senza lattosio)
200gr di zucchero  (io ne metto meno)
340gr di cioccolato fondente al 90%
Sciogliere il cioccolato e il burro (microonde o bagnomaria)
montare gli albumi a neve ferma 
sbattere i tuorli con lo zucchero
Unire il cioccolato e il burro fusi ai tuorli sbattuti e infine gli albumi. 
Infornare a 175° per 35”
spolverare di zucchero a velo
la csaba ci mette anche una tazzina di caffè amaro 

ecco, questa la mangio...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma anche no, sul divano poi ti viene da ucciderlo


Prima che mi venga da ucciderlo passeranno anni di tranquillità


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma tu fai il sostenuto


veramente, più che sostenuto, dopo il tuo trattaemento, faccio il puntellato per non cadere


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> una manna dal cielo


Per lei o per me


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Per lei o per me


muscoril è come un ostia , è per tutti chi crede e vuoe la prende
quindi anche per te


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2022)

Vero e ancora si usa anzi lo sta usando mio figlio ,immagina perché?


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vero e ancora si usa anzi lo sta usando mio figlio ,immagina perché?


cervicale , mal di schiena, ernia  di solito è ottimo per questo
non guarisce ma da sollievo per qualche tempo


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2022)

Le posture ,le discopatie i colpi della strega , l'ernia del disco ringraziano  ,si spera non servano dopo guariti ma ci sono e ci saranno sempre ricadute


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2022)

@perplesso è da un po’ che ci penso, credo che una stanzetta nel forum “Sala d’attesa medico di base” o qualcosa di simile potrebbe raccogliere consensi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prima che mi venga da ucciderlo passeranno anni di tranquillità


Sposa me


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> @perplesso è da un po’ che ci penso, credo che una stanzetta nel forum “Sala d’attesa medico di base” o qualcosa di simile potrebbe raccogliere consensi.


insinui che abbiamo un'utenza anziana e cagionevole di salute?


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potremmo aver sposato due gemelli
> Che palle
> Il prossimo (che non ci sarà) lo voglio che non si muove dal divano


no non sei credibile


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insinui che abbiamo un'utenza anziana e cagionevole di salute?


Mettiamo Omicron e Tachipirina alla reception….


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

ci penso su


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insinui che abbiamo un'utenza anziana e cagionevole di salute?


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

veramente pensavo più ad Ipazia, come riferimento.  lei è molto anziana


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insinui che abbiamo un'utenza anziana e cagionevole di salute?


Io sicuramente...


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insinui che abbiamo un'utenza anziana e cagionevole di salute?


Io non insinuo mai.

Ma se vuoi e gradisci, per supportare la mia tesi, ti posso inondare dei post sugli acciacchi/rimedi/farmaci scritti finora.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

me ne ero già accorto.   oltre che il forum della timidezza, questo è il forum del malanno.  che amarezza


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente pensavo più ad Ipazia, come riferimento.  lei è molto anziana


Manco io sono di primo pelo


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

ci tieni proprio a sottolinearlo


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci tieni proprio a sottolinearlo


Sei tu che mi hai accusata di glissare tempo fa


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

permalosa


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> permalosa


Ligure


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Manco io sono di primo pelo


Siccome siamo coetanee, ci tengo a dire che ritengo i nostri peli degni di tutto rispetto.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ligure


io mica sono offensivo


----------



## omicron (6 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Siccome siamo coetanee, ci tengo a dire che ritengo i nostri peli degni di tutto rispetto.





perplesso ha detto:


> io mica sono offensivo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prima che mi venga da ucciderlo passeranno anni di tranquillità


Ti addivani insieme


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> veramente, più che sostenuto, dopo il tuo trattaemento, faccio il puntellato per non cadere


Uffa quante storie


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti addivani insieme


Può essere oppure faccio io ma almeno non ho uno che non si ferma un attimo pulendo sul pulito


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2022)

donna delle pulizie...


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere oppure faccio io ma almeno non ho uno che non si ferma un attimo pulendo sul pulito


Se lo fa lui può pulire anche sul pulito. 
Non so s'è peggio uno che sporca e non fa niente o uno maniaco del pulito


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uffa quante storie


hai ragione.
non è da me lamentarmi


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se lo fa lui può pulire anche sul pulito.
> Non so s'è peggio uno che sporca e non fa niente o uno maniaco del pulito


Credo il secondo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> non è da me lamentarmi


Ti ho anche dato una risposta dolce, e non l'hai neanche degnata di risposta, poi sono io quella cattiva


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo il secondo


Secondo me dipende tutto dal livello, di stress a cui ci portano.


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se lo fa lui può pulire anche sul pulito.
> Non so s'è peggio uno che sporca e non fa niente o uno maniaco del pulito


Il primo. Ma solo se il secondo non rompe le palle.
Altrimenti finiscono tutti e due nel girone infernale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il primo. Ma solo se il secondo non rompe le palle.
> Altrimenti finiscono tutti e due nel girone infernale.


Ma è quel girone dove si tira lo sciacquone?


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è quel girone dove si tira lo sciacquone?


secondo me è quello dove devi restare e subire. E' peggio.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti ho anche dato una risposta dolce, e non l'hai neanche degnata di risposta, poi sono io quella cattiva


mannaggia me la sono persa
ora la cerco...
scusami ma leggo a sprazzi causa lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mannaggia me la sono persa
> ora la cerco...
> scusami ma leggo a sprazzi causa lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo me è quello dove devi restare e subire. E' peggio.


Io?


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io?


"tu " generico, mi riferivo al girone


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> "tu " generico, mi riferivo al girone


Il girone era per loro!!


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi devo far perdonare
> ti dico sempre che ti lovvo
> 
> cucciolo non voglio renderti triste
> ...


mi affido a te. 
Non mi deluderai 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei il mio    campanellino


mo cos'è sto campanellino


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere oppure faccio io ma almeno non ho uno che non si ferma un attimo pulendo sul pulito


Mandalo da me che ha più soddisfazione!!!!!  Ne ha da pulire finché ne vuole  

Davvero ti lamenti di uno che pulisce in casa? Cacchio.....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mandalo da me che ha più soddisfazione!!!!!  Ne ha da pulire finché ne vuole
> 
> Davvero ti lamenti di uno che pulisce in casa? Cacchio.....


Se spacca le palle si


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se spacca le palle si


Ma in che senso rompe? Ti segue per casa e ti ricorda di non sporcare?


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2022)

Se uno non fa nulla qualcuno deve fare ... Se si fa in due è meglio .


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma in che senso rompe? Ti segue per casa e ti ricorda di non sporcare?


Ma no è semplicemente fissato e a me innervosisce


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi affido a te.
> Non mi deluderai
> 
> 
> mo cos'è sto campanellino


Un complimento preferisci cucciolo o campanellino? 
Sempre meglio di battacchio


----------



## Ulisse (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un complimento preferisci cucciolo o campanellino?
> Sempre meglio di battacchio


cucciolo è meglio.
che passare da campanellino a batacchino è un attimo


----------



## Etta (7 Aprile 2022)

Campanellino e’ Trilly di Peter Pan.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cucciolo è meglio.
> che passare da campanellino a batacchino è un attimo


Va bene cucciolo se preferisci un altro nomignolo dillo pure ti accontento, lo sai mi devo far perdonare


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Campanellino e’ Trilly di Peter Pan.


no va beh , Trilly è femmina , non esageriamo


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no va beh , Trilly è femmina , non esageriamo


è anche minuscola


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è anche minuscola


no non si può dire questa cosa al mio cucciolo   , già l'ho massacrato col battacchio , poi se gli dico pure che è minuscolo, No proprio no.
Campanellino bocciato


----------



## Ulisse (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non si può dire questa cosa al mio cucciolo   , già l'ho massacrato col battacchio , poi se gli dico pure che è minuscolo, No proprio no.
> Campanellino bocciato


alla fine, hai un cuore pure tu.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> alla fine, hai un cuore pure tu.


lo so e anche grande


----------



## Etta (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no va beh , Trilly è femmina , non esageriamo


Dettagli.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non si può dire questa cosa al mio cucciolo   , già l'ho massacrato col battacchio , poi se gli dico pure che è minuscolo, No proprio no.
> Campanellino bocciato


Cazzo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo?


Troppo esplicito


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Troppo esplicito


Capisco, farfallina


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco, farfallina


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Meglio baggiana.


----------

